# PowerColor launches an alternative to the Razer Core; external GPU race begins?



## raystriker (May 30, 2016)

As most of you who're active on the PC hardware scene already know, Razer was the first vendor/company to release their 'external graphics card enclosure', the Razer Core. Unfortunately, priced steeply at $499.

And now, Powercolor has released something similar-The Powercolor Devil Box, leveraging AMD’s XConnect technology.

They have however, not specified a price or a release date.

Check this out for more specifics-http://www.tomshardware.com/news/power-color-devil-box-enclosure,31923.html




(This is my first news thread, please tell me how I can improve my content)


----------



## Minox (May 30, 2016)

Seeing as these are all just enclosures connecting over thunderbolt I welcome more competition.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 30, 2016)

I think these devices are pretty neat, but I can't for the life of me figure out any reason why anyone in their right mind would buy one of these when, for the price of the device itself (at least, with the Razer Core) you could buy semi-decent components for a desktop (assuming you already own a GPU or planned on buying one with this of course). Like, all I can think of is maybe spacial issues, or someone is just too stubborn to build a desktop. 

If these were super "cheap" like $100 or something, then I would totally understand and hell, maybe I'd even buy one, but as it stands now it's just...useless. 

Hopefully this one goes for much cheaper.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 30, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I think these devices are pretty neat, but I can't for the life of me figure out any reason why anyone in their right mind would buy one of these when, for the price of the device itself (at least, with the Razer Core) you could buy semi-decent components for a desktop (assuming you already own a GPU or planned on buying one with this of course). Like, all I can think of is maybe spacial issues, or someone is just too stubborn to build a desktop.
> 
> If these were super "cheap" like $100 or something, then I would totally understand and hell, maybe I'd even buy one, but as it stands now it's just...useless.
> 
> Hopefully this one goes for much cheaper.


I agree. It's just too expensive for what it is.
I really like the idea of these devices though. Priced right it can be a great and affordable way to get a midrange laptop running the latest games on high settings.
It's also much more portable than a desktop PC which is great if you go to LAN parties. And when you don't need the extra power, you can bring the laptop with you with all your files on it and leave the eGPU at home.
An eGPU enclosure could even contain an extra HDD for storage space for those huge games.
It's the best of both worlds, the portability of a laptop when needed, and the power of a desktop PC when needed. Upgradability isn't as good, but CPU power is rarely the bottleneck these days. In the end the laptop will get outdated and need to be replaced anyway - but then you can keep on using the eGPU with the new laptop.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 31, 2016)

Not sure what anyone expects price wise from Razer.

I'll be surprised if it isn't $500 or more, and even more surprised if they didn't figure out how to stick DRM on it.


----------



## raystriker (May 31, 2016)

Couple this with the Intel NUC Skull Canyon and you've got a LAN monster.
Other applications would include using high end of newer graphics as for when your igpu or discrete GPU of your laptop doesn't cut it out anymore. For eg, if you get the latest XPS 15, it has the i7 6700HQ which is plenty powerful. The GTX 960M however would not be able to handle games for much longer. Hence contraptions like Devil's Box come in handy.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3074...n-nuc-smashes-all-mini-pc-preconceptions.html

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hells Malice said:


> Not sure what anyone expects price wise from Razer.
> 
> I'll be surprised if it isn't $500 or more, and even more surprised if they didn't figure out how to stick DRM on it.


Why would they DRM this? It just needs XConnect drivers available on the website (I think)


----------



## Joe88 (May 31, 2016)

I could see this price if it actually included a high end gpu but just a box with an converter cable?


----------



## raystriker (May 31, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> I could see this price if it actually included a high end gpu but just a box with an converter cable?


It's price has yet to be announced. The Razer Core on the other hand costs a fortune. Hopefully Powercolor has a little more sense than Razer.


----------



## Luckkill4u (May 31, 2016)

Hmmm has anyone here thought of hooking up a eGPU to a laptop? Like how would thunderbolt 3 suffice on a high end GPU like GTX1080? Would an eGPU and external storage be too much bandwidth together?

It's been years since I've had a laptop and my PC is getting quite dated. Although I would invest in a 'school' laptop that I could hook up to my eGPU and external storage at home to game, then detach it so I could bring it to school.


----------



## DKB (May 31, 2016)

I'd giggle if the price is the same or like 20 dollars cheaper for the same thing. I doubt it though, a company can't be _that_ stupid. Hopefully it comes with a bonus or something.


----------



## raystriker (May 31, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Hmmm has anyone here thought of hooking up a eGPU to a laptop? Like how would thunderbolt 3 suffice on a high end GPU like GTX1080? Would an eGPU and external storage be too much bandwidth together?
> 
> 
> It's been years since I've had a laptop and my PC is getting quite dated. Although I would invest in a 'school' laptop that I could hook up to my eGPU and external storage at home to game, then detach it so I could bring it to school.


Yup, I shall be doing the same thing. For the time being, the XPS 15,13 and Asus Zenbook UX501 and Razer Blade 14 are your only options I think


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 31, 2016)

lol these things again. gaming on a  laptop


----------



## raystriker (May 31, 2016)

Contrary to popular belief, mobile processors are becoming pretty capable these days. Intel's HQ or extreme mobile processors can handle anything you through at them (provided a capable GPU)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Minox said:


> Seeing as these are all just enclosures connecting over thunderbolt I welcome more competition.


Maybe someone will reverse engineer them soon and we'll all be able to make our own enclosures


----------



## Swiftloke (May 31, 2016)

Finally... I've been waiting for this for years. But $500 for just the enclosure? Without even USB support? What are they thinking???


----------



## Spore2 (May 31, 2016)

Expensive peripherals that turn your laptop into an expensive monitor


----------



## Taleweaver (May 31, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I think these devices are pretty neat, but I can't for the life of me figure out any reason why anyone in their right mind would buy one of these when, for the price of the device itself (at least, with the Razer Core) you could buy semi-decent components for a desktop (assuming you already own a GPU or planned on buying one with this of course). Like, all I can think of is maybe spacial issues, or someone is just too stubborn to build a desktop.
> 
> If these were super "cheap" like $100 or something, then I would totally understand and hell, maybe I'd even buy one, but as it stands now it's just...useless.
> 
> Hopefully this one goes for much cheaper.


I'm with the Bombadildo on this one. Whom is this aimed for? Rich spoiled kids who are too clumsy to use a screwdriver?  (that would be if rigs in this price vein even had screws you couldn't open/close by hand to begin with)


----------



## raystriker (May 31, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Finally... I've been waiting for this for years. But $500 for just the enclosure? Without even USB support? What are they thinking???


Again, the Razer costs 500usd, let's hope the Devil Box costs way less. *hopeful*


----------

